#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Camping, Khao Yai - #1

## Property

My wife expressed a passionate interest in going camping about 2 months ago, so I splashed out 10k on equipment & we headed off to Khao Yai. Neither of us had ever been camping previously & at our time of life we should really be staying in 4 star hotels rather than under canvas. 

Some pictures of the weekend before last.







Here is one of a _crocodile_ that was prowling around looking for breakfast one morning.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i love camping.

I always feel elated when the tent goes up and extremely sad wen it comes down.



i don't think it's a crocodile.

----------


## Thetyim

Monitor lizard, I think

----------


## sabang

What a fierce campsite. Absolutely no shade.
I think I'd slip away and pitch something in the forest.

----------


## Tchiowa

> Monitor lizard, I think



an "I-Hear" , not a nice work in Thai BTW

----------


## Property

> What a fierce campsite. Absolutely no shade.
> I think I'd slip away and pitch something in the forest.


The problem with the Khao Yai forest is that it's inhabited by monkeys & deer etc. If you camp too near them, they have a habit of coming into the site & rooting around for food, often throughout the night. I haven't seen any tigers yet & only two or three elephants up there.

On our first camping trip, we rented a small tent for 150 baht per night. Quite expensive really when you consider such a tent costs several hundred baht or so in the shops. Still, I managed to avoid the outrageous national park entry fee of 400 baht by showing my Thai drivers license.

----------


## Udonite

It looks more like a refugee camp.
Light years away from European camp sites with electric hook up, a defined pitch area which gives you space from the neighbour. Kids playground, swimming pools. What are the toilet blocks like? Are they reeking hellholes? Do the campsites have shops selling basic food items?

----------


## Thetyim

> What a fierce campsite. Absolutely no shade.


He appears to have that one sorted and brought a very large block of ice with him

----------


## Bung

I've camped there but it is often packed.

If you want great camping try Khao Kho in Phetchabun. Very nice area. I know, I live around there.

----------


## Property

> It looks more like a refugee camp.
> Light years away from European camp sites with electric hook up, a defined pitch area which gives you space from the neighbour. Kids playground, swimming pools. What are the toilet blocks like? Are they reeking hellholes? Do the campsites have shops selling basic food items?


The toilet blocks are very decent by Thai standards, unless you choose to stay on a Saturday/Sunday or public holiday. The camp shop selles the basics but they are relatively expensive. 1kg of ice for 20 baht. On busy days there can be only inches between neighbour tents, but then the Thais like it that way. Personally I like a bit of a perimiter to separate me from the prolitariat.

----------


## BigBikeBKK

Khao Yai is pretty huge isn't it? There's gotta be more than one camping site...

Ah- just did a little research- seems the whole park has just two official camp sites:

#1) Pha Kluai Mai 

#2) Lam Ta Kong

Anyone know which one is better?

Thinking of taking the family after the New Year.

Happy Holidays!

----------


## Property

^ Yes, two official sites as far as I know. But on public holidays they do permit camping on the grass verges etc. outside the two official sites. However just why anyone would want to do this is beyond me, as there doesn't seem to be any washing facilities provided.

IMO, Lam Ta Kong is the better of the two sites'. It's larger, a better variety of terrain to choose from, more water features & the food shop is probably better stocked. As the sites are only a few km's apart, it's not too much trouble to check them out before deciding on where to picth your tent.

----------


## kingwilly

^ erm, actually they have at least 7 official sites that i know of.. sorry cannot remmeber names now

----------


## Property

> ^ erm, actually they have at least 7 official sites that i know of.. sorry cannot remmeber names now


Please do try & remember because I'd like to check them out. I've only been up there a dozen or so times, so I may have missed all but the two mentioned.




> For trekkers and other visitors there are two kind of accommodation in Khao Yai national park, eco lodges and camping. There are two Campsites for campers and hikers at Khao Yai national park the first campsite is located at Pha Kloey Mai what is a good base to start treks. The second camp site at Khao Yai national park is Lumtakong this campsite is located closer to the headquarters. Both Campsites have a grass surface so it's easy to secure regular pegs.
> 
> accommodation in khao yai national park

----------


## Texpat

> European camp sites with electric hook up, a defined pitch area which gives you space from the neighbour. Kids playground, swimming pools. What are the toilet blocks like? Are they reeking hellholes? Do the campsites have shops selling basic food items?


 
Sounds like a Holiday Inn.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tina ryan

hi:

nice pictures, can you give more information about this camp?, I would like to go there.

----------


## dirtydog

More Here

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Khao Yai is pretty huge isn't it? There's gotta be more than one camping site...
> 
> Ah- just did a little research- seems the whole park has just two official camp sites:
> 
> #1) Pha Kluai Mai 
> 
> #2) Lam Ta Kong
> 
> Anyone know which one is better?
> ...


Don't forget to take your long underware and some sleeping bags as it is very easy to underestimate how cold it gets there in the evening.  It gets very cold so go prepared.

----------


## Property

> can you give more information about this camp?, I would like to go there.


Khao Yai National Park - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Map of Khao Yai National Park, Thailand. Khao Yai National Park Travel Map

Catch a train or bus from Bangkok or Nakhorn Ratchsima to Pak Chong. Then catch a Songtaew from near the " 7/11 " shop, to the park Gates. Hitch a ride from the gates to the HQ (14 km). Car drivers can drive to Pak Chong and follow the road signs for Khao Yai.

 :Smile:

----------


## Property

I was hoping to do another 'Khao Yai' thread, however the camera battery ran out after I snapped several images.

First rule of camping. Try where ever possible to make camp during the hours of daylight.



I found out in the morning that our solar reflective top sheet was erected the wrong way, so we absorbed heat instead of repelling it.  :Smile:

----------


## Property

Second rule of camping. Hide your supplies, cos if the _thieving_ Thais don't get them, the local wildlife will will, usually by stealth & at night.  :Smile: 

A _green_ for the first person to correctly name this beast that was rummaging thru our stuff.

----------


## Property

The camp at 9am ish.



The campsite was empty when we arrived last Thursday.

----------


## Property

What do TG's do whilst camping? i was gonna post a whole series of shots before the battery ran dry.

Here a TG is sewing some frills around a table cover. How _sweet_.  :Smile: 




We spent a nice few days with some friends up on the mountain. The nights were freezing & the days boiling. I managed to get sun burnt. I also managed to make friends with an elderly Thai couple next door and they spent their time making me Ham salads, cos I said I didn't eat Thai food.  :Smile:

----------


## Property

Oh, I forgot to mention. There are two options should you want to re-stock your supplies (leaving aside the camp shops for the moment). About 40k one way is Pak Chong(sp) & 45k the other way is Bar-Gin(sp). We usually go down to PC, cos the market & Tescos are situated nearby. As we were rather pissed off with using camping lights, I got a local electrical shop to make us up a neon strip light with 10 meters of cable etc. I also bought a big fok-off outdoor extension cable for the computers & goblin teas-made.

----------


## lingeries name

There are many waterfalls in the area of the national park. The largest and highest waterfall is Haew Narok Waterfall, it is a highlight of this park that I think you shouldnt miss, its located at the south end of Khao Yai National Park. Some other waterfalls is Haew Suwat Waterfall, Wang Haew Waterfall, Kongkaew Waterfall, Pha Kloi Mai Waterfall, Mai Plong Waterfall, Haew Sai Waterfall, Manaw Waterfall, Tad Ta Phu Waterfall and more. If you happen to visit there and make just a day trip, at least go to Haew Suwat Waterfall, its easiest to reach just by car and beautiful. see photos of waterfall from my last several trips in travelogues.

----------

